# Some recent castings



## The100road (Feb 11, 2020)

Thought I’d show a few of these off.

First time I’ve used techno glow and I like the way it turned out. 

red one, the customer asked if I could match the resin on the phone case. I think it came pretty darn close! 

both of these are turned into shift knobs by the customer. 

The last one will be turned into a small lidded box.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Maverick (Feb 11, 2020)

Very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## B Rogers (Feb 12, 2020)

Nice job Stan. They all look great. The red is a perfect match on the phone case.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 12, 2020)

NICE!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 12, 2020)

Man, those are dang good looking Stan!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Feb 12, 2020)

Man sexy looking stuff Stan.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Feb 12, 2020)

Love the glowing one!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 13, 2020)

That red is HOTTTT!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

